

Company Sues Kickstarter Over 3D Printer Patent, Maligns 'Hackers And Makers' - mtgx
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20121121/14111021117/company-sues-kickstarter-over-3d-printer-patent-maligns-hackers-makers.shtml

======
tzs
Earlier post linking to a better source:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4818006>

